# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarë në Texas.

## capuni

Nga Shtatori mund te transferohem me pune ne Dallas (Texas) edhe dosha me dit nese ka nanji nga forumi qe jeton atje, qe te me thote dicka per qytetin.

----------


## Peniel

Përshëndetje.


Kisha dëshirë të mësoja për shqiptarët që ndodhen në këtë shtet të Amerikës. Nuk banoj aty por jam i interesuar të mësoj nëse ekzistojnë grupe, shoqata etj në këtë shtet dhe nëse është e mundur në Huston.


Kush ka informacione apo ndonjë shqiptar nga ky shtet është i rregjistruar këtu në Forum, është i lutur të më japë disa informacione.



Faleminderit,


ns

----------


## lone_star

Shqiptare ka plot.

Une jam ne Austin gjate vitit po kete vere punoj ne Houston.

Ne Houston dhe ne Dallas ekzistojne shoqata shqiptare, do t'te dergoj informata specifike sapo ti mesoj. (Adrese, # telefoni etj). Megjithse mesa di i vetmi aktivitet qe organizojne eshte mbremje per 28 nentor. :P

----------


## Peniel

Faleminderit për interesin dhe i mirëpres informatat.





n

----------


## Zemrushja

> Shqiptare ka plot.
> 
> Une jam ne Austin gjate vitit po kete vere punoj ne Houston.
> 
> Ne Houston dhe ne Dallas ekzistojne shoqata shqiptare, do t'te dergoj informata specifike sapo ti mesoj. (Adrese, # telefoni etj). Megjithse mesa di i vetmi aktivitet qe organizojne eshte mbremje *per 28 nentor*. :P



E njejta gje ndodh dhe ne MA.. lol..

Pse kaq dobet ne shqiptaret ne USA?

----------


## Borix

> E njejta gje ndodh dhe ne MA.. lol..
> *Pse kaq dobet ne shqiptaret ne USA*?


Ajo qe me beri pershtypje ne MA ishte sasia e madhe e korcareve dhe percarja e shqiptareve ne pergjithesi...

----------


## Zemrushja

Lushnjar, Vlonajt, Tirans, Fierak, Berats, Korcar etj etj etj jane shume mbizoterues ne MA

----------


## mario_kingu

po ne usa fierak  edhe korcar ka plot edhe tirona jo per gje po jemi me te miret :P
just joking

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Pershendetje  Gjithe Shqiptareve ku do qe  jane  ne  Shqiperi Kosove Maqedoni Mal-i-Zi Çameri ,Nga  Cdo Vend i Shqiptar  

i Ftoj TE  Shkruajne  ktu  Shqiptaret  Qe  Ndodhen  ne  TEXAS  
Respekte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Naidra

Po i njof unë disa kosovarë bile punojnë në restorantin 
Venezia Italian Cafe
908 Audelia Rd Ste 500 
Richardson, Dallas TX 75081

----------


## mendimi

I kam disa te afert qe jane diku afer Dallasit, kane nje restorant te vetin, dhe jane bile disa familje aty.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Ju Ftojme   Shqiptaret ne TeXaS sidomos ata Qe Jetojne ne Dallas Fort Worth Tek Albanian Grill Restaurant "" Cdo Fund Jave Ka Muzike Live Shqip 100% keng dhe valle 


Restauranti ndodhet ne rouf Snou av Ne Fort Worth ""

----------


## BlerinaL

Bukur. Si eshte ambienti, zona? a ka muzik vetem ne fundjave?
Cfare muzike luhet zakonisht?

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

muzike dasmash ,nga muziket popullore qytetare nga gjitha anet e trevave shqiptare 
kte jave  e kishim Hane Nikprelaj nga Mali i Zi  per cdo vund jave Ka Kengetare te Ndryeshem 
Atmosfera eshte e mire  .  po ashtu  kuptohet  dhe  ushqimet  jan  Shqiptare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlerinaL

falemnderit.

----------


## p_selimi

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ExD

Une jam nje student i shkolles se mesme ne Austin TX 17 vjecar nga Kosova ne nje exchange program.

Deshta me dite nese ka naj shqipetar ketu sepse do te rri nje vit dhe tani fillimi eshte pak i veshtire.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## ExD

Une jam ne Austin. Kisha pase shum deshir me u taku me shqipetar tjere.

----------


## MARGUS

Gjat nje vizite qe bera  kesaj vere ne  Dallas mesova se aty jetojne reth 300 familje shqiptare  shumica prej tyre (sipas  te thenave nga  ata vet) 90%  jan pronar te retoranteve  dhe picerive, sidoqoft un  kam pershtypje se  shumica ishin te suksesshem ,jetohej me mire se ne shum ane te  usa-se.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

un  tani  per  tani  rrij  35 miles larg  nga  Austin  quhet  tyler  por   nga here ne Dallas n Fort Worth por  jam  cdo  jave ne 6 St Austin  numri  im eshte 214 763 2997 ,Njof Shqiptar sa te duash ne Austin .

----------

